# Orthopedic Auditing



## ajballard (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking for someone to help with auditing orthopedic office visits. I have been auditing for over a year now, and last month we decided to send out 50 charts and when they came back they had a different MDM than what I have chosen. I thought I had a good idea of the MDM, but now I am really confused and could use some help. Unfortunately, I am the only auditor and was self taught so there isn't anyone in our clinic that I am able to ask. I am hoping for an ongoing relationship so we can both help out each other in different situations. Please feel free to email me.


Thank you!!
Amanda Ballard

aballard@ortho-nw.com


----------



## ljjulian (Nov 8, 2016)

ajballard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for someone to help with auditing orthopedic office visits. I have been auditing for over a year now, and last month we decided to send out 50 charts and when they came back they had a different MDM than what I have chosen. I thought I had a good idea of the MDM, but now I am really confused and could use some help. Unfortunately, I am the only auditor and was self taught so there isn't anyone in our clinic that I am able to ask. I am hoping for an ongoing relationship so we can both help out each other in different situations. Please feel free to email me.
> 
> ...



Hi there,   I'm also a self taught auditor for Ortho, but I've been doing it for 10 years.  I've never had my charts sent out though, but I've sent records to Medicare without any errors so far..knock on wood!  I'm at home now but I will email you tomorrow from my work email.  Maybe we can help each other out!  I would like to know what your errors were!


----------



## gr8gal61 (Nov 9, 2016)

There are some excellent u-tube video's on MDM. Just google "how to code MDM" and you should see many great video's. 

In addition below is a link to one that I personally watched & learned from. 

http://www.emuniversity.com/MedicalDecision-Making.html


----------

